# Black Handles on a boardsmith Maple Magnum



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 21, 2015)

All these are rehandles except Konosuke

Takeda 270mm- African Blackwood Turquoise spacer,Blk. horn
Takagi 240mm Honyaki Older Stefan Keller Dyed Maple Burl, Ebony
Konosuke Fujiyama 240mm white horn, Ebony
Kurosaki Megumi 217mm Hammer Damascus African Blk. wood, Spalted Hawaiian Signature
Yoshimitsu Tamahagane African Blk. Spalted Mango
Carter Funayaki 143mm white steel African Blk wood, Spalted Hawaiian Signature


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 21, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice collection of iron there Keith!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 21, 2015)

This what happens when you hang out with Stefan. :lol2:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 21, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> This what happens when you hang out with Stefan. :lol2:



Yep learn stuff & rehandle all my knives & help him get out of the weeds. It's all good


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, I got an apprentice now, but he is close to graduating 

Stefan


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 23, 2015)

How are you liking that Kurosaki?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 24, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> How are you liking that Kurosaki?



I like it. Was sold as a 210, but heel to tip is 217mm. Great size for a home blade. Sharpens up well, only stainless knife in the group.


----------

